# para robot seguidor de linea



## faviologo (Jun 7, 2010)

el profesor nos pidio que hicieramos un proyecto, cualquiera que encontraramos en internet  es para presentarlo a padres de familia y a posibles futuros estudiantes 

yo le dije que yo queria hacer el robot seguidor de linea, pero me dijo que le agregara algo mas, algo extra  no se a que se referia, si a algun funcionamiento o adorno o que?

quisiera saber que se puede poner para que se detenga, o sea, una especie de freno, como un semaforo que cuando este en rojo pare y en verde siga
soy novato todavia en esto de la electronica, apenas acabamos de ver las compuertas flip-flop, o sea que no vamos muy avanzados que se diga.
saludos


----------

